# age of mythology



## Furry Sparks (Jul 31, 2005)

I have it. i play it online its really fun    			 . if anyone has it my name is godmaster11


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 31, 2005)

<_< why doesn't anyone have this game?? its very fun!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2005)

I have age of empire II and I play it online two.  I love it.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 1, 2005)

i myself haven't even heard of it! But it sounds greta!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 1, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I have age of empire II and I play it online two.  I love it.


 i only have #1 and i don't like it that much.  :no:


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well maybe you'll lik #2.     			  And 3 is coming out too.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 1, 2005)

Can I get it for free somewhere? :r


----------



## ƒish (Aug 1, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 3 looks completely awsome... its also using the Half-life 2 (Havok) physics engine... which will add some awsome things into it... like cannon balls obeying laws of gravity... they can now bounce after hitting the ground and stuff     

not only the physics thing... but the scenery looks amazing...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, but I don't have it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 1, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Aug 2, 2005)

i have 2 and age of mith (me and zeldafreak play it all the time)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 8, 2005)

****WARINING!!!!!*** huge pics are below if you are a 56k user i might take a long time to load!





heres a screenshot








heres some stuff about this game
AoM: without expansions
*9 difern't major gods to pick from (like your civiliation)
after each age you get to pick a minor god
*3 types of major gods (egypt norse greek)
*a long campagin with about 30 scinarois and a story
* lots of god powers like meteor (you can see that above) tornado bolt lightning storm tornado earthquake and lots more
*online play! very fun! you can make your own maps and playthem online 
*myth units like avengers minitors cyclopses
AoM: The tians expansion
*a new dificulty lvl
*3 new major gods and a new type atlantion
*you can get titans! heres a screenshot of a titan V (during a cutseen)




* a new campagin! 
*lots of new units!

so go to the store today and get 




(sorry about huge pics)


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Aug 8, 2005)

Awsome pics! too bad our multiplayer match didint work though


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 9, 2005)

picklewarrior098 said:
			
		

> Awsome pics! too bad our multiplayer match didint work though


 i wouldhave won


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 11, 2005)

ok now if you STILL think this game doesn't look good watch ALL of this
Here is the video


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 11, 2005)

I love it, I have it but uninstalled it and now cant find the serial.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 12, 2005)

man that sucks


----------



## FreakyLime (Aug 12, 2005)

I have 

Age of Empires (I)
Age of Empires (I) Expansion : Rise of Rome
Age of Mythology
Age of Mythology Expansion : The Titans

And i will be getting Age of Empires (III)

Number (II) Didn't really excite my interest.


----------



## Mino (Sep 5, 2005)

I got the entire series, and definetly will get AoE III, it may be the first PC game I bought in a few years, too.


----------

